

IPhone 5 vs Samsung Galaxy S3 drop tests - usmanity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLW0HrVeoD8

======
error54
As all of the youtube comments point out, the drops are clearly biased towards
the iPhone for example, the galaxy lands screen side down while the iPhone
lands on its side.

